
Massive study on the genetics of educational attainment - beefman
https://blog.23andme.com/23andme-research/massive-study-on-the-genetics-of-educational-attainment/
======
itronitron
Educational attainment or educational access? A person can't attain something
they do not have access to and educational access hasn't exactly been equal
over the past generations.

